# Kelton Pocket Watch



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

This one just arrived and off to the shop for a clean & crystal

Cheers paul

















sellers pics


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

oh, it was you Paul? :lol:

I swithered, but decided I don't need another PW right now! :wallbash:

Liked the dial, it was that that was interesting. :yes:


----------

